# iPad print to PDF app?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone used a "Print to PDF" app for the iPad?  I'm travelling, and I'd like to be able to print receipts for web purchases to a PDF as I do at home.  Right now, the best I can do is a screen capture, which is ok, but for management purposes it's a bit of a pain.  If I could print to a PDF, I could then put it in my Dropbox folder and easily access it from any of my devices.  I already have a folder in Dropbox for receipts.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy, there's an app in the iTunes store called "print to PDF for iPhone & iPad" but it's pretty pricey as apps go - £6.99 here, so about US$10 or so? I haven't tried it, but it does sound like it might be just what you need.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Betsy, there's an app in the iTunes store called "print to PDF for iPhone & iPad" but it's pretty pricey as apps go - £6.99 here, so about US$10 or so? I haven't tried it, but it does sound like it might be just what you need.


Thanks, Linda! I looked at the app store, and there are a couple of them, on for $5.99 (I think) and the $9.99 one (good call on the exchange rate ) but before I spend even $4 or $5 on an app, I was hoping to find someone who had actually used one of them.... Some of the reviews said they didn't work. Of course, that is very often operator error, but it made me nervours...

Google may be my friend here.


Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you by any chance use the Good Reader iPad PDF app? I just experimented a bit and used this app to open up my Amazon orders page.  I was able to download an old invoice right into Good Reader, and then put it from there into Dropbox. I don't know if that sounds like more steps than you want, but it does work. If you don't already use this app., I can say it's become my favorite for reading and organizing PDFs. It does cost $5 though.
By the way, this is an app. that allows subfolders!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Goodreader works for places like Amazon that store your receipt, but I'm looking for something for webpages that aren't permanent, like the order I placed from DickBlick--there is no permanent URL I can copy into Goodreader.  I actually do have a Web to PDF app, but I have to enter the URL in that, too. 

I'm looking for something that works like I use at home; I "print" to PDF, and then save the PDF rather than print out the receipt.  I was hoping there was something that would plug into Safari....

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

What happens if you put a g in front of the receipt URL?

I would like to figure this out too
I wonder if Evernote would work?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> What happens if you put a g in front of the receipt URL?
> 
> I would like to figure this out too
> I wonder if Evernote would work?


A g? Is that supposed to do something to URLs? I've never heard of that...

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

if you have Goodreader app and put a g in front of the URL in Safari it opens files up in Goodreader. I know it works great for PDFs, but I have never tried on non-PDFs to make PDFs but it might be worth a shot

I think Readdle's Printer Pro does Print to PDF but I haven't tried it personally


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> if you have Goodreader app and put a g in front of the URL in Safari it opens files up in Goodreader. I know it works great for PDFs, but I have never tried on non-PDFs to make PDFs but it might be worth a shot
> 
> I think Readdle's Printer Pro does Print to PDF but I haven't tried it personally


I'll try it. Whenever I click on a PDF url, it opens in a tab in Safari and in the right corner, I get the option to "Open in..." and Goodreader is one of the options (as well as iBooks). I use that to get things in GoodReader.

Betsy


----------

